# My 5 new Flying Mice



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Yesterday I went to Annes to play with her ferret pups.
And ofcourse we had to see the mice as well (as usual).
I came home with 5 amazing mice *<3*

*Flying Theodor*
Burmese agouti satin
Born 7th of march 2012

























*Flying Amadeus*
Tricolour
Born 2nd of maj 2012

























*Flying Havana Ovals*
Agouti
Born 30th of november 2011

























*Flying Zoë*
Splashed
Born 4th of maj 2012 (Eve's sister)

























*Flying Eve*
Splashed
Born 4th of maj 2012 (Zoë's sister)


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Unbelievable.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Lux, when I see a new thread posted by you, I get nervous, very nervous.... but I have a peek anyway...

PLEASE STOP POSTING BRILLIANT PHOTOGRAPHS OF YOUR STUNNING MICE!!!! My internal resources for amazement and envy are getting seriously depleted.

:lol:

Edit: I thought I'd better edit this to add that I love seeing your pics. It's not just your beautiful mice - it's the photography that's stunning as well. Hope to see LOTS more...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely! Especially the tricolor!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you all :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



MojoMouse said:


> Lux, when I see a new thread posted by you, I get nervous, very nervous.... but I have a peek anyway...
> 
> PLEASE STOP POSTING BRILLIANT PHOTOGRAPHS OF YOUR STUNNING MICE!!!! My internal resources for amazement and envy are getting seriously depleted.
> 
> ...


I'm getting all blushed  Thank you so much..
Well I think I have the most beautiful and sweetest mice in the hole world - but don't we all? :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are all fantastic!! :mrgreen: but I have serious mouse-envy over your Agouti! :love :love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

After taking another look at these pix, I have to say that I really like that second dark splashed mousie as well. She could almost be taken for a very dark brindle, as her markings are so consistent from nose to tail.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty mice! When the topic said "flying," I was thinking it would be a bunch of mice sailing through the air....


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought the same as ^ lol :lol: . They are really adorable, I love the first one though...xxx Mouse-Jealousy


----------

